# What Corn morph to expect!!



## charlie2e1dxy (Feb 29, 2008)

:whistling2:I have a snow female, and a hypoamel female cornsnake.
Also i have just picked up a Green blotched male, a Miami male, and an Amel Motley male. 

What can i expect if i bred the following?

1.Miami male x hypoamel female?
"""""""""""""" x snow female?

2. Green blotched male x hypo amel female?

3, Amel Motley male x snow female
"""""""""""""""""""""" x hypoamel female?

:2thumb:Thanks for looking and have a great 2009!!


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

What can i expect if i bred the following?

1.Miami male x hypoamel female? = Classics het Hypo's het amel
"""""""""""""" x snow female? = Classics het amel and anery and hypo.

2. Green blotched male x hypo amel female? = Amels het hypo

3, Amel Motley male x snow female = Amels het motley het anery
"""""""""""""""""""""" x hypoamel female? = Amels het hypo het motley

Hope that helps
Stephen


----------



## charlie2e1dxy (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks Stephen!!


----------



## claire_e_dodd (Sep 18, 2007)

SnakeBreeder said:


> What can i expect if i bred the following?
> 
> 1.Miami male x hypoamel female? = Classics het Hypo's het amel
> """""""""""""" x snow female? = Classics het amel and anery and hypo.
> ...


1. Wouldn't the miami x snow = normal het amel & anery (no hypo)?

2. Is a green blotched male not a slectively bred snow, so would produce amels het hypo & anery?


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

1.Miami male x hypoamel female? = normal het hypo and amel
"""""""""""""" x snow female? = normal het amel and anery

2. Green blotched male x hypo amel female? = amel het anery and hypo

3, Amel Motley male x snow female = amel het anery and motley
"""""""""""""""""""""" x hypoamel female? = amel het hypo and motley


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

claire_e_dodd said:


> 1. Wouldn't the miami x snow = normal het amel & anery (no hypo)?
> 
> 2. Is a green blotched male not a slectively bred snow, so would produce amels het hypo & anery?


Yep your right I carried the hypo over from the other female. :bash:

And yes anery in the other one from the snow.

I'll have to stop doing these after a 12 hour shift :whip:


----------



## claire_e_dodd (Sep 18, 2007)

SnakeBreeder said:


> Yep your right I carried the hypo over from the other female. :bash:
> 
> And yes anery in the other one from the snow.
> 
> I'll have to stop doing these after a 12 hour shift :whip:


haha, no worries, I'm normally shocking before my morning cuo of tea and always miss something!


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

charlie2e1dxy said:


> :whistling2:I have a snow female, and a hypoamel female cornsnake.
> Also i have just picked up a Green blotched male, a Miami male, and an Amel Motley male.
> 
> What can i expect if i bred the following?
> ...


 If you want to produce good babies I would suggest doing:

Green blotched male+ snow female= snows.
Or Amel motley male+ snow female= amels het anery (snow) and motley.
Amel motley male+ hypo amel female= amels het hypo and motley.

There's not a lot of point mating the miami to anything other than another miami, because miami is a selectively bred normal and will only ever produce normal babies.


----------



## charlie2e1dxy (Feb 29, 2008)

:2thumb:Thanks for your advice!! What about if there was a male Butter corn in the equation? uote=Skyespirit86;3154297]If you want to produce good babies I would suggest doing:

Green blotched male+ snow female= snows.
Or Amel motley male+ snow female= amels het anery (snow) and motley.
Amel motley male+ hypo amel female= amels het hypo and motley.

There's not a lot of point mating the miami to anything other than another miami, because miami is a selectively bred normal and will only ever produce normal babies.[/quote]


----------



## claire_e_dodd (Sep 18, 2007)

charlie2e1dxy said:


> :2thumb:Thanks for your advice!! What about if there was a male Butter corn in the equation? uote=Skyespirit86;3154297]If you want to produce good babies I would suggest doing:
> 
> Green blotched male+ snow female= snows.
> Or Amel motley male+ snow female= amels het anery (snow) and motley.
> ...


[/quote]

What would you pair the male butter with?

With the snow you get = amels het anery & caramel
With the hypomel you get = amels het hypo & caramel

Is this what you meant?


----------



## charlie2e1dxy (Feb 29, 2008)

Yup spot on!!, and thanks for your help!


----------

